# Statutory declaration of common-law union



## tpee (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi all , 
Hope you can help .

I am in the process of fill out the " Statutory Declaration of Common-Law Union! "
I am the main applicant of the skills migration visa .

My question is ,

They are looking for a signed declartion that we " solemnly delcare that we have cohabited in a conjugal relationship for X amount of years "

my problem is that although we are engaged for the last year , we and have been together for the last 8 years , due to work reasons we live at oppsite ends of the country and do not live together . 
I have doucmentation of hoildays , pre marrraige course , letters , emails , pictures of or relationship . We are getting married in june 2014 . 

I dont want to lie on the application form , can anybody please advise and some one else must of been in the same situation before . 

Thanks for your help in advance .


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

tpee said:


> Hi all ,
> Hope you can help .
> 
> I am in the process of fill out the " Statutory Declaration of Common-Law Union! "
> ...


IMO you have not cohabited and consequently cannot honestly sign the Statutory Declaration. What visa are you applying for? I think you would need to produce copies of rent books/mortgage statements/utility bills etc in joint names to prove co-habitation.


----------



## tpee (Sep 20, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> IMO you have not cohabited and consequently cannot honestly sign the Statutory Declaration. What visa are you applying for? I think you would need to produce copies of rent books/mortgage statements/utility bills etc in joint names to prove co-habitation.


Thanks for the reply ,

I am applying for the Canada Federal skilled worker visa , what would my options be ?

Thanks .


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

tpee said:


> Thanks for the reply ,
> 
> I am applying for the Canada Federal skilled worker visa , what would my options be ?
> 
> Thanks .


I assume you know the FSW process is presently closed until the new year when the new process will be announced along with the qualifying occupations.
As far as the spousal application your only option is to get married before you apply.


----------



## tpee (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes i am aware of it been closed , just getting stuff ready , 
Looks like ill have to leave her out of the application so as we wount be getting marryed till 2014 .


----------

